# Complex imaginary and NCEES practice exam - Power



## sunguy (Dec 14, 2015)

I have Complex imaginary complete edition and NCEES power practice exam books (Don't even has a single pen or pencil mark and they look like new). These are for sale. Please let me know if anyone willing to buy. More details below

Complex imaginary complete sets - Original price( $150) - Sale price ($100)

NCEES power practice exam - Original price ($39.99) - Sale price ($30)

If you want to buy both I can ship them for free. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 14, 2015)

Please use the sub-forum below for selling various study materials.  Thank you.

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/forum/11-yard-sale/


----------

